# Some views on E-Juices Brands



## FuSioN (14/11/15)

Hi There

I am looking at my next batch of E-Liquids and would appreciate some reviews if you have vaped any of the following Juices at 6mg or 3mg:

- Five Pawns
- Cuttwood
- Kings Royale
- Kings Cream
- White Label
- Halo
- Suicide Bunny
- Jimmy the Juice Man
- Beard Vape Co

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Some of my favourite juices... Cuttwood Unicorn Milk, Cuttwood Monster Melons, Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice and Foggs Milky Way.

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-tropical-ice/
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-the-milky-way


----------



## FuSioN (14/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some of my favourite juices... Cuttwood Unicorn Milk, Cuttwood Monster Melons, Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice and Foggs Milky Way.
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-tropical-ice/
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-the-milky-way



@Rob Fisher - Thanks Rob, appreciate the help. For interest, have you vaped cosmic fog and complex chaos? If so how do they compare?

Thanks again


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

FuSioN said:


> @Rob Fisher - Thanks Rob, appreciate the help. For interest, have you vaped cosmic fog and complex chaos? If so how do they compare?
> 
> Thanks again



Haven't tried spent much time with either of them... I did try a couple of Complex Chaos and did enjoy them... I think the one I liked was the Coconut one... but my palate is a difficult one and I genuinely only vape about 4 or 5 juices so I'm not the best person to recommend juices.


----------



## Genosmate (14/11/15)

I haven't tried most of them but if its any help;I've tried most of the Halo and although they are OK (I like the Sub Zero best) I think you can get far better for your money.Tried Bowdens Mate I liked it,but again I think theres better value out there.
Iam a juice heathen so I can't help further sorry


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

FuSioN said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am looking at my next batch of E-Liquids and would appreciate some reviews if you have vaped any of the following Juices at 6mg or 3mg:
> 
> ...



Hi @FuSioN 
Remember to also visit the e-liquid reviews forum
Many members here have reviewed many juices in the lines you have asked for above
Go here :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Each line of juices has its own dedicated review thread, just scroll down and look for the lines you are interested in. Or use the search feature when you are there and limit search results to that forum only. 

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FuSioN (14/11/15)

Silver said:


> ust scroll down and look for the lines you are interested in. Or use the search feature when you are there and limit search results to that forum only.



Thanks so much!!! Helps to know these things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (14/11/15)

Im really enjoying the whitelabel range. Cookies and cream, the berry yoghurt one, and also keep a look out for a lemon cheesecake flavour, thats a real winner, cuttwoods monster melons is amazing. 

Suicide bunny didnt live up to the hype for me. Although kings crown - bound by the crown is great. Jimmy the juiceman was junk imo. 

Found a real winner in the one hit wonder range. The flavour descriptions are spot on, tge juices are full of flavour and even though the initial investment might be high, it works out cheaper per ml than most of our local juices. Milkman is my adv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FuSioN (15/11/15)

Thanks so much for all your feedback. Always nice to get some opinions outside of reviews cos everyone vales differently. 

Appreciate the posts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (15/11/15)

@FuSioN sorry but I forgot to ask what setup you currently using. The reason for asking this is that I found some juices to be tank juices and others that shine on drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FuSioN (17/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @FuSioN sorry but I forgot to ask what setup you currently using. The reason for asking this is that I found some juices to be tank juices and others that shine on drippers.


Currently Running on:

Billiw V2 Nano (Main)
Uwell Crown (Std Coil - Alternate)
IPV D2


----------

